# Need New reciever. Not sure where to start.



## bishopsnet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello,

I currently have a Yamaha 5.1 reciever which is outdated. I think it is around 5 to 7 years old. I have a new 
3d television. I am keeping my polk audio bookshelf home theater speakers (not a package, put together) and HSU sub. I have a pretty small living room (17x12). I want a new receiver. I am willing to spend $800.00 but have no idea what the difference is between brands. I am looking at the following brands : Onkyo, denon, harman kardon and marantz. What is the difference? A guy I know that installs systems on the side said Marantz, but they don't seem too popular. Onkyo seems to be the recomennded brand online. Input?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

This is one of those cases where everyone will have some opinions, but there is no universal truth. Onkyo, in particular the refurbs, seem to be the best objective bang for the buck in the market right now. If you want Audyssey, You'll be looking at Onkyo, Denon, Integra, Marantz. I'd start shopping at www.accessories4less.com


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Have to agree with Marshall A4L is where I got my Marantz and I am very happy with the reciever and the service there. For your budget you can get alot of reciever there. Call them they are always happy to talk about your needs and what they have available. Here is a suggestion....
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...7ch-3-D-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html


----------



## bishopsnet (Nov 15, 2011)

A4l. Why are they so much cheaper?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They offer refurbs.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I myself am not a fan of Onkyo / Integra or Marantz. The reason is bc I have been installing Home Theater for several years and the majority of failed units and units with hardware issues has been Onkyo. Other brands have certainly had there problems but overall Onkyo leads that catagory by a significant margin... Some googling on whatever brand your researching will give you some informative direction on quality and servicing....
My recommendations are Pioneer and Denon, both of which offer excellent reputations for sound and build quality..I am ecstatic about my newest unit - a Pioneer SC35....

I may also add that even the best reciever wont make a huge difference with speakers that aren't up to the challenge...the best upgrade Ive ever done to my system was replacing all the tweeters with Dayton planar's which were only $39 each ....so when clients ask me what to upgrade first or spend the most of the budget on , its always speakers first if they are using something outdated....


----------

